# [gelöst] alsa stop nicht möglich

## flammenflitzer

Hallo Beim  Herunterfahren hägt sich mein System auf.

Unloading ALSA modules (und dann ist Ende)

kernel und 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 2.6.30-gentoo-r1

Das gleiche Problem tritt auf, wenn ich /etc/init.d/alsasound stop oder alsaconf aufrufe.

```
alsaconf

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd
```

Dann in der Konsole

```
rmmod snd_hda_intel
```

 und es geht weiter. 

```
jetzt geht alsaconf weiter

Running update-modules...

Loading driver...        

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...             

alsactl: save_state:1513: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                                       

[ !! ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                                           

[ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                 

[ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...                                                                         

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.                     

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...                                                               

[ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                                                

[ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0m ...                                                               

[ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                               

[ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                 

[ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                 

[ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                 

[ ok ]

Setting default volumes...                                                                          

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

```

Wenn ich das Modul vor dem Herunterfahren 

manuell entlade, gibt es kein Problem.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep snd

snd_seq_dummy           3108  0

snd_seq_oss            27632  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49360  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6788  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            35344  0

snd_mixer_oss          15968  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   248580  1

snd_hda_intel          25512  4

snd_hda_codec          56704  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8024  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                64888  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20240  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8896  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND

..

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

ONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m
```

```
*-multimedia                                                                                

             description: Audio device                                                              

             product: MCP55 High Definition Audio                                                   

             vendor: nVidia Corporation                                                             

             physical id: f.1                                                                       

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.1                                                             

             version: a2                                                                            

             width: 32 bits                                                                         

             clock: 66MHz                                                                           

             capabilities: pm msi ht bus_master cap_list                                            

             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 maxlatency=5 mingnt=2 module=snd_hda_intel   
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Jun 18, 2009 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lituxer

Hier ist schon ein Thread dazu.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-770459.html?sid=71f055d2997cf90bdb7a8e6f6beef0dd

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20:
> 
> * Automated unloading of ALSA modules is deprecated and unsupported.
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/alsasound 

```
UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

KILLPROC_ON_STOP="no"
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe alles alsa... auf -1.0.20 gebracht. Danach trat das Problem nicht mehr auf.

----------

